# Any crocheting Mummys out there?



## Sarah1508

Any Mummys know how to do it? I'm completely a beginner or even lower then that tbh because all I have done is watch a bunch of videos :dohh: till I can afford to buy the hooks and wool when we are paid :haha: I'm desperate to make my little girl a crochet hat for when she is born and was just wondering if it is really hard or not? :haha: I can knit but I find that crochet looks so much nicer! <3 and in the videos it doesn't look extremely difficult? Any tips to share? Also I'm thinking of buying this as a starter pack and use the wool that comes with it just to practice really , does it look like it would be a good thing to buy to start me off? Thanks :flower: 

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171660213262


----------



## Marie000

I learned to crochet first by watching youtube videos. Just learn one stitch at a time, starting with chain (ch) and single crochet (sc), then move on to half-double crochet (hdc) and double crochet (dc)

actually, those are the US terms. If you are working with UK terms, they are different. Most patterns you find online use US terms though.

Hats can be really easy. You work in a circle, which is much easier than working in rows. 
You could also look at how to make a "magic circle", which is a really easy way to start a circular project.

To find an easy pattern, use ravelry.com and search by difficulty. 

The starter pack looks okay. You could also just buy a few crochets (look at what sizes are normally used for hats) and some yarn. You would get a better choice of yarn that way.


----------



## ClairAye

It is really easy! Hats especially! I will send you a link on Facebook to the book that taught me. The pack looks okay but for a baby hat you will likely just need a 5mm hook and a ball of Aran wool to start :)


----------



## Rhio92

I'm also learning! :hi: Found some good youtube videos that seem quite easy to follow. I looked at starter kits but decided it's cheaper to buy a couple of balls of yarn and a hook. Good luck! I also want to make a nice hat for my baby girl :)


----------



## Caitie44

Another learner here! My mom and grandma have been crocheting for quite awhile, so I finally asked for a pack of hooks for Christmas and some different colored yarn.

Originally I was going to make a blanket, but I ended up giving up and making a scarf instead. :haha: Much harder than I thought!


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies for all the replies! I actually ended up buying a small pack of hooks and a couple of balls of yarn :thumbup: just impatiently waiting for them to be delivered now! :haha: and thanks Clair you've really picked it up well going by the pics I've seen! The hats you've made are so cute! :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

I've been doing it almost 2 years now :) I knitted before and now detest knitting and only crochet lol! It's much quicker once you get the hang of it! :)


----------



## Sarah1508

Since my internet finally came back on :wohoo: I could finally YouTube a few videos to figure out how to actually crochet... :dohh: the outcome was this! Few mistakes but okay for a first attempt! :haha: 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/537/UcegL3.jpg


----------

